# New purchase: Schwinn Corvette



## jaimzb (Apr 28, 2020)

This is my first post to this forum. What a fabulous resource!

Today I purchased a very nice Schwinn Corvette. The serial number database states this bike (ser. no. L91510) as either a 1954 or 1956 model. I am assuming 1956 since I saw a post stating that there were no 1954's on the market (?). It has the Sturmey Archer 3 speed.

The tire code on the GoodYear Eagle 134's place them circa 1965.

I think the seat may be a replacement. If anyone could let me know the correct seat it came with, I will look for one. I do like the ones with the "S", but I also read these did not come into play until 1959. Maybe I will try to locate one anyway, since I do like the look.

Lastly, the rear fender reflector is missing. Is it the teardrop style, or a round one?

Thank you for your help!
Steve


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe jaimzb. The rear reflector would be the 1-3/4" round Stimsonite #10. Looks like your Corvette has been completely refreshed with new paint and some newer parts. Check the rear hub for a date, maybe that will narrow down the time period it was built. The 54 dated serial number is the one I'm going with, not 56, since your Corvette has the 1955 chain guard. The serial number date is not a build date and there were lots of Corvettes with 54 serials along with quite a few being made and sold in 1954. 





.


----------



## jaimzb (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you very much GTs58! The bike definitely looks like it had a refresh done to it, but the person I bought it from did not know. Here is a pic of the serial number, and of the hub. I thought Sturmey Archer put dates on their hubs of this era?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks like the rear wheel set has also been changed out, it's not a SA hub. I should have noticed that little detail but skipped right over it. :eek:


----------



## jaimzb (Apr 28, 2020)

Did I buy a Frankenbike! Egads. I wonder if that hub is a popular model


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

You can call it a custom if you like.   

Here's my 55 that I'm currently cleaning up. Only thing not original is the pedals and tires.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 28, 2020)

Sheldon Brown, in one of his write ups, talks about a "333" Shimano 3 speed coaster brake hub.  Look at it this way. You'll find the correct hub, if that's your choice, then you'll learn how to lace a wheel. But before diving into the shallow end of the pool, read what S. Brown has to say about some of the early SA hubs; could be that's why it's been replaced.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 28, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Sheldon Brown, in one of his write ups, talks about a "333" Shimano 3 speed coaster brake hub.



Interesting you point that out, I had the same Shimano 333 hub on a beater ‘57(?) I found.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, you can call it a custom instead of Frankenbike. It has incorrect grips, gooseneck, front rack, Schwinn decal, pedals and the brake calipers look somewhat suspicious to me. I wouldn't be in a hurry to change the seat out, if it's a Mesinger it's much more comfortable than any of the black & white Schwinn seats.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 29, 2020)

My suggestion would be to not worry about originality and just enjoy riding the hell out of that bicycle.Adding a rear reflector makes good safety sense.Just enjoy the riding experience


----------



## jaimzb (Apr 29, 2020)

That is interesting that your '57 beater has the Shimano rear hub! Any chance that for a short period of time Schwinn ran out of SA hubs and used the 333?

I did read Sheldon Brown's info on the 333 hub. I have a bit more hope since at least the hub on my "custom" bike is the 333 "F" model which Brown stated as possibly better than the first run.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m with @bikecrazy  get a rear reflector and ride the hell out of it. It’s a nice looking bike. Stay healthy have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## jaimzb (Apr 29, 2020)

What about the white zip tie? I am assuming that is not original either  Seriously, thank you for the good eye and pointing out the replacement parts. I am assuming the "restoration" work was done many years ago, since the replacement tires have a 1965 manufacture date. Just speculation.


----------



## jaimzb (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, today I am ordering the reflector. The seat does not have a manufacturer's name on it, but it is very comfortable (no long rides yet, though)


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 29, 2020)

jaimzb said:


> That is interesting that your '57 beater has the Shimano rear hub! Any chance that for a short period of time Schwinn ran out of SA hubs and used the 333?



I wondered about that too but I checked mine and the 333 F hub is laced to an Araya 26x1-3/8 rim. I'm certain it wasn't a 50s built item.  It also had a “twist-grip" shifter so I think it was harvested off a bike boom 3-speed import.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 29, 2020)

The seat on your bike is very similar to the seat that came on my '84 Schwinn Cru8ser 5.  Pretty comfortable. A whole lot more comfortable than those original seats. Especially if you're not a kid with a skinny butt (like the bike was originally built for.)


----------



## jaimzb (May 1, 2020)

I cleaned up the bike, serviced the bottom bracket and front hub, adjusted the brakes, and took Mr. Franken-Schwinn on a few nice rides. What a blast! It rides well, and the seating position is very comfortable. I may prefer it over the 1989 Trek 520, and 1985 Raleigh Kodiak touring bikes I recently restored (maybe not if there were any hills involved )!

The 55 year old tires are still pretty supple -- maybe from the bike being in the pacific northwest for most of its life.

The speedometer, while in good cosmetic condition, is pretty much frozen, which I imagine is due to the old lubricant solidifying. I have restored a number of 1960's British car clocks, which are similarly housed, but it is  a skill to open the units without damaging the housing.  I know there are some people on this forum that have experience with these vintage speedometers. Maybe I will recruit their assistance.


----------



## Stratone (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice bike. I just found a 1959 Corvette and the person wants $450 Is that a good price for this bike. I’m new to the forum so don’t know a lot about values on some bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

Stratone said:


> Nice bike. I just found a 1959 Corvette and the person wants $450 Is that a good price for this bike. I’m new to the forum so don’t know a lot about values on some bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1206363
> 
> ...




That looks like a clean honest piece. The pedals are not correct and the front rack is trashed. Even trade on the front rack for the rear carrier. It has a light and it does look to be original and it's pretty rare when you find one with the light.  In my opinion the sell prices on these today seems to be increasing substantially and they are incomplete, incorrect and a beat up mess. The location is also a factor in the prices. I've seen worse and incomplete Corvettes sell for that kind of money and that one would sell easy on eBay for that amount if not for more. Is it worth the asking price? Some will say yes it is while others will say no it's not. A correct set of decent pedals are 50 bucks, a shiny new rear repopped reflector is 50 bucks and a front carrier will easily be another 50 bucks. Those rear carriers are selling for 100 bucks. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 7, 2020)

Agree with the previous post.  Unless you're allowing for "add-ons", the rear rack was not part of the original Corvette package.  If you were so inclined, you could probably sell the rear rack for a front rack that wasnt missing a couple of horizontal bars and the spring loaded rat trap.




 But with the rack set-up that's there now all you would need would be a couple of bungee cords for a good beer haulin' bike.


----------



## Stratone (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for Your comments on that 59 Corvette. You guys really have great knowledge on these.  I’m going to purchase it today. I’m going to try to find another front carrier but I’m going to leave that back carrier on it’s just to cool looking. Do you guys know where I can find the correct pedals for it. I found a replica taillight on eBay $50.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 9, 2020)

Stratone said:


> Thanks for Your comments on that 59 Corvette. You guys really have great knowledge on these.  I’m going to purchase it today. I’m going to try to find another front carrier but I’m going to leave that back carrier on it’s just to cool looking.




The dealer that sold the bike new was smiling ear to ear when he found a buyer who wanted to add options.  I imagine that options had a higher profit margin than complete bikes.

When you get your new repo light, contact me about buying the one that's on there now.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Stratone (Jun 10, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> The dealer that sold the bike new was smiling ear to ear when he found a buyer who wanted to add options.  I imagine that options had a higher profit margin than complete bikes.
> 
> When you get your new repo light, contact me about buying the one that's on there now.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ed I will. Do happen to know what bulb that front headlight takes. I believe its a 6.5 volt but don’t know if it’s a screw in or a drop in. It didn’t have a bulb in it.
 Thanks 
Michael


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll have to see if one of my lights still has a bulb in it.  I think you can match the volts of the bulb  to the volts ofvthe battery and the threads and you'll begin good shape.  The bikes I have that have lamp housings are more for looks.  When I ride at night, I have some clamp-on LEDs I use.  I can see better and I can be seen better.  Those puny OE bulbs barely light up the front of the fender let alone the road.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2020)

Steve's bike is definitely repainted. Schwinn used a red primer. The chain guard and seat tube decals are correct, top tube is '59 and later, fork decals missing. Handle bar stem isn't Schwinn, grips are later. But hey, nice paint job, and a good looker overall!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 18, 2020)

jaimzb said:


> This is my first post to this forum. What a fabulous resource!
> 
> Today I purchased a very nice Schwinn Corvette. The serial number database states this bike (ser. no. L91510) as either a 1954 or 1956 model. I am assuming 1956 since I saw a post stating that there were no 1954's on the market (?). It has the Sturmey Archer 3 speed.
> 
> ...



Dang....dude you did good! He’s a stud!!! I have some middleweight’s out back but nothing like that guy! My hat is off!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 18, 2020)

Stratone said:


> Nice bike. I just found a 1959 Corvette and the person wants $450 Is that a good price for this bike. I’m new to the forum so don’t know a lot about values on some bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1206363
> 
> ...



How bad do you want it??? Value is a touchy subject to some! Pay it if you want it! But I’d snatch it up for 300$ The parts will bring more than the some of the total’ in my opinion! And opinion is like value....it just depends on who you’re dealing with! Good luck! Hell....hold it...ride it !


----------



## Stratone (Jun 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I'll have to see if one of my lights still has a bulb in it.  I think you can match the volts of the bulb  to the volts ofvthe battery and the threads and you'll begin good shape.  The bikes I have that have lamp housings are more for looks.  When I ride at night, I have some clamp-on LEDs I use.  I can see better and I can be seen better.  Those puny OE bulbs barely light up the front of the fender let alone the road.



Hello Ed
I found a bulb at battery plus. Your right they’re not to bright but I remember in the day flashlights were not that bright. Are you still interested in the back  reflector on my 59 Corvette.  How much can you give me. I’m going to buy a new one. They sure are spendy.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 18, 2020)

Sent you a PM

Ed


----------

